# First sig request



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

The Request:

I want a ballin Kid Cudi (hip hop artist) sig


Pics:



















like these 2 (esp the bottom), but feel free to use another.


Title: KiD CuDi


Sub-Text: "Day N Nite"


More Sub-Text: ThaFranchise


Colors: Wide open, dont really have a preference.


Size: whatever the standard is 


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

heres one i quickly threw together, not sure if i like it or not so im gunna work on a differant one a bit later if i got time


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work eric. I gave it a shot real quick.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

nice sig toez, i like it alot


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you eric I appreciate that man, repped.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

both are nice, Im gonna hold out for now and see what everyone else come with, thanks guys.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have something for you tonight.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

wasent happy with my first one so i made another one





not reali sure about the text


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Another nice one eric, Id rep you if I could. Where are all you other artists  ?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im coming there is just a huge load of requests the last couple days, usually we get one or two a week and we've had like 6 in 2 days.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

haha ok no worries


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here you be.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn thats sick man, could u put "ThaFranchise" somewhere small on it tho, thx.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hows this?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've been busy with a new schedule at work. I'll try to get something done tomorrow if you want.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll try to get something in there, school started, plus im trying to complete some other requests.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

yea looks good tox, and yea guys thatd be great.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

got some time so ill see what i can do bro

EDIT: here's the result hope you like


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Siiick Muffin, that's the one.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Damn that's ballin muffin man, prob will be the one. Thanks everyone for makin time to produce one and MJB if you're finished yours might aswell post it anyway


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

haha thanks dude gave me something to do tonight was boring as haha


----------

